# Hello from Virginia!



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello!
I've technically been a member since 2010, but I haven't posted anything in the last 3.5 years. I am newly getting back into mice after taking a couple years off to start a family. Just wanted to say "hello!" before jumping back into the mix! 

I was fortunate enough to pick up some gorgeous new mice from the FMBA show in Hampton, VA. I picked up a color point beige, some rex himis, splashed and silver tan, very excited!  If anyone in Virginia also works with show type mice, I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey again Sushi! I'm still in Richmond, but only have mice available rarely.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

hi!!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello Sd welcome and I hope your family is doing well


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

welcome back! I hope you can soon show us your pretty mice! do you plan on breeding them??


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome to Fancy Mice Breeders.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

